# Federal law forbids bottles



## JGill (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been coming across more and more of these bottles.  I usually throw them aside but I found one the other day with a lot of embossing on it.  Are these bottles worth hanging onto?  Or have I been tossing aside bottles worth saving?  Here are some pictures.  The amber flask has all kinds of stuff going on on it.  We have Ben Franklin flying a kite, two tall ships, a cameo of a man wearing a tri corner hat and some stars.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2009)

The "Federal law forbids.." embossing was required on liquor bottles from 1933 until 1964, so that dates them.. a few of them are fancy or special enough to be collectible, but generally they are considered modern and not worth much.. personally, i would keep that tall one with the ridges..


----------



## JGill (Aug 5, 2009)

close up


----------



## madman (Aug 5, 2009)

the bottle youve pictured is a paul jones whiskey, super common ill agree with cyber, theres some really neat shapes, and designs, from that era which would date to the late 30s to the mid 40s also be on the look out for refridgerator bottles  mike


----------



## capsoda (Aug 5, 2009)

> Federal law forbids bottles


 JERRY!!!!! You can give old folks heart attacks and strokes with thread titles like that nowadays!!!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Some of the FLF bottles are very cool.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2009)

[][] Wow I'd end up being Madoff's cell mate!!


----------



## JGill (Aug 6, 2009)

Warren I'd love to see some pictures maybe a group of your FLF bottles.  Sorry about the title I didn't even notice how it sounded until you brought it to my attention.  I think there would be a lot of outlaws if the Feds ever did someting that crazy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's my one and only FLF..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2009)

..hoping to find the tin cup-cap for it some day..


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Here's my one and only FLF..


    Nice one Charlie----did ya dig it ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 16, 2009)

..dug it out of a tabletop at the flea.. $1.. 2 weeks ago... thought I had a top that would fit, but I was wrong.. but I will admit, for a bottle of it's time, it has some character and heft which appeals to me.. any date code translators out there agree it's prob 1956?


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> ..dug it out of a tabletop at the flea.. $1.. 2 weeks ago... thought I had a top that would fit, but I was wrong.. but I will admit, for a bottle of it's time, it has some character and heft which appeals to me.. any date code translators out there agree it's prob 1956?


   Screw cap? I'll send one with the book----it's white[]


----------



## LC (Aug 17, 2009)

I believe that bottle held what was called Four Roses brand Whiskey , can not remember where it came from though .


----------



## JGill (Aug 19, 2009)

Man I don't check on a thread for a couple of days and all kinds of stuff shows up.  Cyber nice bottle I'll keep on the look out for a cup/cap.  Hey Madman thanks for the info on the bottle.  Now I know what to call it.


----------

